

Ask HN: What email client do you use on OS X? - avinassh


======
dottrap
Apple Mail.app

I've been addicted to IMAP since my university days with Pine. Apple Mail had
IMAP support when I first came to OS X, while very few other clients did. I've
stuck with it, especially since it comes with the OS. It also supports
multiple mail boxes which I relied on early too.

And I like the native UI, how it responds to drag and drop, interaction with
the Dock, works with built in OS services, etc.

Also, relatively fast mail searching via Spotlight kept me hooked on mail. I
suspect everybody else has caught up now.

------
gls2ro
AirMail 2 and Mail.app as I have three email accounts. I cannot decide which
one is best, because on one side AirMail is working very well with tags but
Mail.app is much more well integrated in the system.

------
heynk
I really like Mailplane. All of the benefits of gmail in the browser (my
preferred gmail interface) but wrapped in a native app for things like dock
notifications, opening mailto links, etc.

------
frewsxcv
Thunderbird. Not an amazing UI or UX, but it gets the job done.

------
SlashmanX
Outlook 2015. Had a 5min delay receiving emails off Exchange server when using
Mail.app. The new Outlook looks pretty sweet and works well

------
jbrooksuk
Airmail 2.

It's not without its own set of faults, but I find it nicer than Mail.

The lack of decent Exchange integration does let it down, but that's fine.

------
baidoct
Airmail 2 (I was a bit frustrated because I had the Airmail 1 too and when 2
got released I had to pay for the upgrade)

------
sjs382
Airmail 2. I use it with 1 Gmail account and 2 Zoho mail accounts, and
everything works well.

------
ryduh
I've been using Postbox for a while now. It's nice. I don't love it.

------
gimmecoffee
Airmail2. Its ok, search is meh but overall better than apple mail for my
needs.

------
taf2
Gmail in chrome tab

------
Jeremy1026
Mail. Works good enough for what I need it to do.

------
jlgaddis
mutt

------
slater
mail.app, if only cos it's there and does the job.

------
mgrassotti
Mailbox.app

------
buffalotides
Fluid App

